# E Type Model Photo Shoot



## Derekh929

Ok I got the chance to attend this event at Goodwood with Sony & London Camera exchange trying all the Sony cameras and lenses and looking at lighting.

Was also a track day so got shots there as well, was great event with fantastic set up and advice from pro photographer, even better the event was free.

Her is a selection of the shots I got was well pleased with myself



















This was the set up we had and great back up and advice



Any questions just ask, thanks Derek


----------



## Fentum

Great set of pics but I must confess that a bit of me is seething at the bint putting her greasy hands all over the lovely paint and bright work! 

Am I far gone?

Peter


----------



## Derekh929

:lol: yes to far gone in the aid of pictures it's all acceptable the owner volunteered his car it was a stunning motor, I had a great day watching track stuff as well like this.


----------



## chris.t

Great pics, thanks for posting. I would love a series 1 E-Type one day


----------



## Fentum

chris.t said:


> Great pics, thanks for posting. I would love a series 1 E-Type one day


Make sure you have very deep pockets and a sense of humour!

P


----------



## Mikesphotaes

GSD said:


> Pretty car ugly model tacky hand tattoos.


Totally agree, those tattooes just grab the eye!


----------



## Derekh929

GSD said:


> Pretty car ugly model tacky hand tattoos.


I never have liked tattoos, but judging people by their tattoos is not something I do personally, this thread was about the pictures not the tattoos


----------



## GSD

Well seeing as she was in the pictures that’s what I did.


----------



## Shiny

I must be getting old, she looks alright to me.

The tattoos remind me of a smart dressed lady i saw last year in the Swindon Outlet Village, business suit, heels, and "HOLD" & "HERE" tattooed upside down in a simple font on the back of her ankles.

Nice pics.


----------



## Ben.

There’s absolutely no need to be rude and comment on how ‘ugly’ the model is. How old are you, 8?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Stunning pictures, beautiful model, the lady is good looking, what’s not to like.


----------



## TonyHill

Car... YES. Bird... NO 🤮


----------



## Taxboy

I agree the attractiveness of the model should not be up for debate. However given the period dress and the car I would Photoshop out the tattoos as I'm these detract from the retro feel of the images

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

